# Sfs Maryland Seminar = Awesome Experience



## Ern-Dog (Apr 4, 2005)

It was a great Sunday of training this past weekend with some great instructors and some awesome material. Sayoc Fighting Systems as well as Atienza Kali was put on showcase for members of the SKS Association, and there was no doubt that everyone came away from last Sunday with an incredible training experience.

===========

Tuhon Ray - Thanks for another great training experience. You've invested your trust in me and always treated me with nothing but respect. For that I will always be grateful. You're not only an extraordinary teacher, you're also my friend. I'm looking forward to Sama Sama and the FCS instructor gathering in August. Can't wait it hit Ybor City (Tampa) again with all the "crew".

Ray Cole - YOU'RE MY BOY, RAY!!! Thanks for always keeping me up to speed on FCS and SFS curriculum/concepts. You've got a "penalty shot" waiting for when we go to Coyote Ugly in August.

Atienza Brothers (and Sister) - Thank you for letting me pick your brains about the ins and outs of Evolution 1. Your training session was an eye opening experience. Me and little Ray enjoyed it immensely.

Guro Bob Burgee - Thank you and your wife for the wonderful hospitality. If there is anything I can do to return the favor, all you have to do is ask.

Tuhon Raf and Guro Victor - It was great getting to know you both. I look forward to training with you guys in the future.


Ernie


----------

